# Negative NAO!  Wait...



## hammer (Jun 4, 2012)

Wrong month. :angry:


----------



## Harvey (Jul 11, 2012)

It's a cruel irony. But the weather is sure nice.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 12, 2012)

Harvey44 said:


> It's a cruel irony. But the weather is sure nice.



Bingo!  It's summer. Nobody in the Northeast will be sliding on snow for likely atleast 90 days, so in my book we might as well have some GREAT summer weather to get out and enjoy the extended day light hours that we have!


----------

